# Dear Santa, I would like...



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's coming up to the time of year where we are asked the dreaded question "What would you like for Christmas?", and if you're like me, you'll just um and err for a while and then finally fess up to wanting something to do with Coffee or <insert your other hobbies here></insert>

So this year, lets all brainstorm, put a list together of what we would like, and then over the next month we can source the suppliers with the keenest prices and list them here too.

Then not only will we have a list of ideas to hand, but also price points and suggested retailers too.

I'll kick off the list with a Hario Coffee Siphon 2 cup

I look forward to seeing your ideas and aspirations, which should be inspiration for all


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

On my list so far

a) Has Bean Gift Card

b) Has Bean 12 Month Coffee Gift

c) (Still thinking about it)

Will update this when I think of some more things


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Lifetime IMM Subscription

Chemex


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

This is easy!!

A day trip to Bella Barista where I can "ooohhh" and "aaaarrrrgggg" at the shiny machines. My day would be rounded off with a purchase of either an Izzo MK II or an Alex Mark II.

AND if I've been a good girl, I might even get a Mazzer Mini E as well!!!


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear Santa Glen, I'd like:

1. a Coffee Consulate Barista Case

2. A lifetimes supply of Operation Cherry Red from James Gourmet Coffee

3. A 12 month Subscription to Squaremile coffee

4. A 12 month Subscription to James Gourmet Coffee

5. A 12 month Subscription to Hasbean coffee

and if Santa's really real then a Synesso Cyncra!

Not too much to ask for as I've been very good.

Jonathan


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A great thread Glenn.

On my list this year is:


Mazzer Super Jolly

Reg Barber Tamper

12 months coffee subscription (HasBean/SquareMile)

New steam wand for my Gaggia TS

Service for my Gaggia TS

Barista in the home course


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A suggestion tweeted to me was a KeepCup. Must say I love mine (but forgot to take it with me today...) Affordable at under £10 as well. Great stocking fillers

I'll compile the list into categories (price ascending order)

Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

On my list --

Espro tamper

Replacement steam wand

The perfect coffee, (that will take some working out dear santa)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

In addition to the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler I hope to buy in the next few weeks (finally!) I'd also like:

- Hario Slim hand grinder for grinding coarse beans to complement the Bodum Santos Vac pot I just bought on ebay (£13 seemed like a good deal)

- Reg Barber tamper

- Beans, beans and more beans!


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

I would love a Gaggia Classic. Think I will buy myself one of ebay before christmas hopefully. I think I have come almost as far as I can with the little De-Longhi and would like something that I can tinker with and get the perfect espresso. I dont think there is much point in me splashing out on a prosumer machine just yet as im still living at home and still at college. Ill keep that for when I get a full time job. My little De-Longhi looks soo out of place next to my Super Jolly!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

1) MyPressi Twist

2) New Reg Barber tamper to replace my old much loved tatty one!

3) Blackberry - Trying to find a cheap used one!

My needs are simple.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooh this is a hard one.









1. New coffee machine! (The thing I have now is so basic, but it's good fun to learn on!)

2. Milk pitcher, thermometer etc.

3. Plenty of Costa Coffee grounds









4. Monin Coffee Syrups.

5. Espresso shot glasses, and coffee cups.

Bit too much maybe! I think a tamper might be in order too, I made the most disgusting espresso shot earlier ...


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Dear Santa,

I'm sorry I have not written to you since I was four. I hope you, Mrs Claus and Rudolph are all well. Unlike the bike I asked for when I was 4 this year I would like:

1. Chemex

2. My pressi

3. Vac pot

Thanks again Santa and I promise I'll be a good boy (probably next year though)

Dave

P.s. Would you like some espresso left out instead of boring old milk and cookies?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

A genuine Royal Balancing Coffee maker in a wooden box with brass corners and also containing a dozen really thin matching bone china cups (just think Jack Nicholson in The Bucket List and you've got the picture)

Add to that a lifetime supply of quality green beans, my Behmor 1600, Isomac Tea II and Mazzer Mini Electronic and I'd be a happy man!

David


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Santa,

I know I have been very bad this year again and would just appreciate it if you dion't kick the tree over again and relieve yourself on my fave whittard espresso cups!!


----------



## Clairebear (Aug 23, 2010)

Dear Santa,

Please could I have a chemex and filters, a tamper and a hairo kettle, oh and a has bean subscription.

If you think I have been a very, very good girl then I'd love a better espresso machine and grinder with bits added in like cups, jugs etc

Thank you


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

For me it would be a Hario slim grinder and an Aeropress, ideal for holidays etc also the grinder would be quieter than my Ascaso for home use when I'm up early and my wifes asleep I can make fresh coffee.....and if Santa wanted too he could include some nice beans, just to try it on Christmas day purely, as a test of course!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

1) KvW Speedster

2) Mazzer Robur

3) 12 months greens from hasbean


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Dear Santa,

I would like all my coffee-loving friends to receive Orphan Espresso dosing funnels in their stockings -- or hanging from the tree, since they come some holiday-cheerful colours. Mine has really sped up and simplified the dosing-and-distribution part of my routine. (Especially - though definitely not exclusively - when I'm updosing.)

For my wife, can you come up with a good American-style filter coffee machine? When she's working at home she usually can't get away from her desk for more than a couple minutes -- enough time to run the grinder, drop in the filter and the coffee, and press start, but not enough to babysit a hand dripper or a syphon.

Me, I think I'm pretty much set for the next year. I wouldn't object to a Eureka Mignon appearing on the counter, but quite honestly I'm doing fine just the way things are.

What would you and the reindeer like? I can leave out a thermos of coffee if you tell me how you take it, or stay up and pull fresh shots for all of you (in which case I suppose that Mignon would come in handy after all). And a bag of beans to take home to Mrs. Claus, of course.

Best,

Chiara's Dad


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

> I would like all my coffee-loving friends to receive Orphan Espresso dosing funnels in their stockings -- or hanging from the tree, since they come some holiday-cheerful colours. Mine has really sped up and simplified the dosing-and-distribution part of my routine. (Especially - though definitely not exclusively - when I'm updosing.)


I have fashioned my own dosing funnel out of an old collapsable plastic travel cup. It was useless as a drinking vessel because it leaked but works very well in its new role. After making it I wondered why something like this wasn't available commercially. I am pleased to see that it is.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Dear Santa,

I would really like a new tamper, a red one would be fine as it will match my knock box. there are other red things you could throw my way if you wished but I cannot afford the petrol just at the moment nor the speeding tickets.


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

How exciting! Here is my list:

a.) Coffee Roaster KN-8828

b.) Coffee Mug (the one that doesn't spill)

c.) Fresh Coffee Beans (Civet Cat Coffee)


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Dear Santa,

I have been very very good all year and only want I pressie this year!

http://www.lamarzocco.com/gs3.php

Thank you in advance

Ian

*wakes up from dream*


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That machine is one seriously stunning piece of kit Ian, "are you making coffee love, No I am mostly at the bridge of the Enterprise fending off Klingons but I might manage a coffee with the residual heat from the phase cannons in a mo"

Don


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

For me simple a Iberital MC2 grinder


----------



## Dahtac (Oct 18, 2011)

Running short on space so no coffee gear on this years list, just this


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dahtac said:


> Running short on space so no coffee gear on this years list, just this


...and there was me thinking that what you wanted for Christmas was a buyer for a certain piece of equipment!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I'm really mulling over getting a Mahlkoenig Vario. Almost to the point of obsession! If I do I'll put my Iberital MC2 up for sale on here. Watch this space, after my protracted procrastinations of course.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stavros re: the Mahlkoenig Vario-- Me too! if you really need convincing take a look at the video's on their website! this is a seriously nice bit of kit, and you probably deserve one anyway!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Good topic Glenn

My list would be easy. Someone to give me my own cafe in Florence where I could sit and drink lovely coffee, watching the world go by, in a stunning city


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm currently obsessing over PID machines with the Ascaso Uno pro PID the top candidate. Unfortunately I haven't found any sellers of this machine in the UK.

The Breville Dual Espresso also looks interesting. Preview found here, Looks like a cleverly designed machine with PID, programmable pre-infusion and a decent steam wand!

No release date in UK yet









Stavros and Mike 100 you should both get a baratza virtuoso preciso. Its similar to the vario except it has better burr plates and more grind settings. You just have to do the dosing yourself with some cheap but accurate scales.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I was watching the Breville with some interest when I was looking to upgrade last year. It has been out for a while now down under and across the pond and has been very well received. It has had the Kat and Gail treatment on the Seattle Coffee Gear web site for those that want to find out more. Main features that impressed me were the stainless steel double boilers, electrically heated group head, PID temperature control and water is heated prior to entering the brew boiler through heat exchange inside the steam boiler (a la La Marzocco) for better temperature stability.

In the UK Breville are best known for toasted sandwich makers and I think most Breville espresso machines are in fact sold here under the Dualit brand. Unfortunately I seem to remember reading they did not think the double boiler likely to be released in the UK as estimated price was around £1000 and there was a lack of perceived demand.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Other than the price of the Breville machine, the other thing that put me off was the fact you can't descale it yourself. You use filters then get a professional descale every couple of years.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Nuova Simonelli Oscar please.

I'm starting to think a PID isn't the be all and end all after all.

The Oscar has a commercial quality group head and is a heat exchanger type.

Or possibly Isomac Zaffiro?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the idea of the Oscar. A cheap no frills hx machine. A bit like the expobar office pulsar (but a lot better looking imo!).

Where can you get an Oscar in the uk?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

From a third party seller on amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nuova-Simonelli-Espresso-Oscar-red/dp/B004S76LD6/ref=sr_1_5?m=A29EWB4IRELGTJ&ie=UTF8&qid=1326755240&sr=1-5


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Seems a good price when you consider how much Silvias are going for!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a very low price for an HX machine, even a basic one. The Silvia is a great machine but I have to wonder about its pricing when you can now get basic HX and double boiler machines like this and the Fracino for not much more.

I must admit to being a bit scared of HX machines until I got one myself. I was put off by the cooling flushes but once you get used to the machine, this is relatively simple to do. They are very thermally stable and actually surprisingly straightforward to use.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

As far as I can tell, the Oscar is the best bang-for-your-buck machine out there.

I can't decide if a dual boiler/PID/pressure gauge £800+ machine is really worth that extra money.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> As far as I can tell, the Oscar is the best bang-for-your-buck machine out there.
> 
> I can't decide if a dual boiler/PID/pressure gauge £800+ machine is really worth that extra money.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


I love my Expobar, although it was a touch over a grand , the pleasure it has given me is totally priceless. the E61 group is so forgiving with built in pre-infusion. Being able to change the temperature is something I take advantage of and find invaluable with many beans....and the pressure gauge reveals quite vividly if the grind is correct.

I dont often steam and pull the shot at the same time, because I love watching the extraction too much, but the option is there and reduces the time spent making multiple drinks.

The only thing I would change is a rotary pump and plumbed in version when we finally buy our house.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> As far as I can tell, the Oscar is the best bang-for-your-buck machine out there.
> 
> I can't decide if a dual boiler/PID/pressure gauge £800+ machine is really worth that extra money.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


I agree it does seem like excellent value. I would throw in the Fracino Piccino at around the same price for a double boiler machine. Both excellent value but depends whether you want an HX or DB.

The downsides in my opinion for Oscar are the fact the casing is all plastic (but what do you expect at this price point) and that there is no hot water tap which could make descaling tricky. There is another thread open where this very question is being discussed.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you have a link to this thread perhaps?

I had considered the piccino, also the isomac zaffiro (single boiler but e61!!!)

I think in the end, the price of the Oscar may be the deciding factor.

Also Gail and Kat of Seattle coffee gear rate the Oscar, if their reviews are any thing to go by.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Do you have a link to this thread perhaps?
> 
> I had considered the piccino, also the isomac zaffiro (single boiler but e61!!!)
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the thread where I asked the question about descaling machines without a hot water tap on the steam boiler. The question was originally in relation to double boiler machines but it applies equally to HX machines too. I am afraid the question still has not really been answered.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5062-De-scaling-Double-Boiler-machines

Fracino machines are not available in the US so for them, the Oscar is pretty much the only machine of that calibre available at that price point. However, it is a cracking machine from a respected manufacturer and had I found this UK supplier when I upgraded a couple of months ago it would definitely have made my shortlist.

My budget was similar to what you are considering spending and in the end went for the Fracino Cherub which was a little more than the Oscar but is all metal casing and has a hot water tap. I was nervous about going for a HX machine at first (lots of people complaining online about cooling flushes) but am so glad I did now. The cooling flushes really are no big deal and the temperature stability is amazing.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So previously on this thread I mentioned that I would like Santa to bring me a Breville Dual Boiler.

A seller in the states is selling these machines so insanely cheap it almost justifies the international shipping?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breville-BES830XL-Die-Cast-Programmable-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-BRAND-NEW-/370577735757?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item564827804d#ht_3101wt_1139

Is the credible? Should I buy now and ask questions later?

Also has anyone experience of running US 110v machines on a converter in the UK?

EDIT: That isn't a dual boiler, just noticed. My bad


----------



## howardknibbs (Apr 16, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a Fracino Cherub - as want an HX machine - how have you found it? Apart form cooling flushes (which is no big deal by the sounds of it), are there any little quirks the machine has?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a thread started when I was considering my purchase and my experiences since.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=24498

And another I started when I got it

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=25278

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

About time to start one for Christmas 2012? I'd settle for a Mahlkonig Vario or a Mazzer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Certainly is. I have a number of Coffee Forums UK Advertisers sending me their specials lists over the next week or so. Might pay to hold off making any purchases until they come in


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, will keep an eye out for any Christmas package deals, could really do with upgrading both grinder and espresso machine!


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm thinking I'd like:

An Espro Tamper (I've promised myself one for years)

Someone to fix the Izzo Vivi (in time for Christmas)

Someone to clean the Super Jolly

A course for myself and my other half to help us get the most out of the coffee setup we have.


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh yeah and a MyPressi Twist. I had one in my hands on a recent trip to Hong Kong but couldn't quite justify at the time.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I know this thread hasn't be touched in awhile but I've just discovered the Compak K8 Touch!










83mm flat burrs and grind on demand. £1090

This is clearly a rival to the Mahlkonig ProM Espresso. Honestly I think I'd prefer this Compak.

Only question is would you rather spend an extra £500 to get the K10 Touch?

EDIT: Ok I didn't realise those prices were without VAT. Now corrected them and this makes the K8 considerably more expensive than the Mahlkonig.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the K10 fresh seems to be the one worth having. Its my dream grinder









-on demand grinding

-very precise worm drive adjustment (with with digital readout, to eliminate guesswork)

-adjustable portafilter holder

-surprisingly quiet

-small hopper available.

BUT... i hear it has shocking grind retention

money no object, the K10 fresh is what i'd be having!!!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Compak K3 Touch and am fairly happy with it. Compak Grinder designs are extremely similar to Mazzer but at almost half the price for equivalent models. The K6 is Compak's equivalent to the Super Jolly and the K3 is a Mini equivalent.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

83mm flat burrs won't disappoint. Be prepared to waste a lot of coffee with such a grinder


----------

